# little manistee in fall for steelhead



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Pretty much the way its always been, and I'm thinking of coming up the last week of October this year, and maybe the first couple of days of November at the end of my week.


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

And if I can get loose I might just come up and harass
you and your friends up there


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I'll let you know the dates when I have them confirmed.


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

thousandcasts said:


> The river below the wier may be closed for X amount of time, but the lake opens back up as soon as they're done with egg take at the wier.
> 
> The poles go in when the lake mouth area closes on 9-6 and then they pull the poles out and re-open the lake when egg take is finished...typically by mid October.
> 
> ...


haha,coming from a man that can catch fish in a mud hole..if you dont have a clue..the rest of us are just screwed..


----------



## kykares (Sep 23, 2008)

thank you lost.


----------

